# Trump can start building the wall with Mexico on Day 1



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks to the Secure Fence Act of 2006. Of course funding will need to be approved, but should be doable.



> In fact, the Secure Fence Act, passed with bipartisan support in 2006 including "yea" votes from then Senators Hillary Clinton and Barack Obama, authorizes the Secretary of Homeland Security to "take all actions the secretary determines necessary and appropriate to achieve and maintain operational control over the entire international land and maritime borders of the United States."


Turns out, 2006 bipartisan bill gives Trump legal authority to start building a border wall on DAY ONE | BizPac Review

https://www.govtrack.us/congress/votes/109-2006/s262


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Hell Yes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great post , " Build That Wall " .


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the contractors are lining up for the physical part of the Trump Wall - lots of assets already available and in place - just not being utilized, ignored or "it's not worth it" mentality ....

I wouldn't be at all surprised if Trump has Mattis dispatch military units to the border(s) until the more secure & permanent wall is in place ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have suggested in the past, that National Guard and Army/Marine/Navy Reservists can take turns doing border security as part of their Annual Trainings and let the Active Military keep their mission foreign focused. I spent 9 years in the MN National Guard and another 4 in the Army Reserves and we commonly used our AT's (Annual Training of 2-4 weeks) for specific missions. I spent 4 weeks in Guatamala as part of Operation Timberwolve in 1995 for example.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I have suggested in the past, that National Guard and Army/Marine/Navy Reservists can take turns doing border security as part of their Annual Trainings and let the Active Military keep their mission foreign focused. I spent 9 years in the MN National Guard and another 4 in the Army Reserves and we commonly used our AT's (Annual Training of 2-4 weeks) for specific missions. I spent 4 weeks in Guatamala as part of Operation Timberwolve in 1995 for example.


Since RedLion made the motion, . . . I'll second it.

I think it is a great idea, . . . one that really needs to be pursued.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

He should fly out there on the 2nd day (repeal obamacare day one) and turn a shovel on day two.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Wow, isn't that something? Good post, I did not know this - funnier that Sen. Obama/Clinton circa 2006 also voted for it; seems like a no-brainer bill.

I am sure that the DHS is probably already getting a Pre-Solicitation Req ready on FedBizOpps; there would be PLENTY of contractors and construction units who would probably even do it for free, same for security almost.

As what RedLion proposed, rotating NG units to the border to provide security, engineering support, logistical support (chow, housing, etc) would be a great thing to do. The Nasty Girls get to brag about "deploying" to Mexico, and the Fed saves money and resources by NOT having to vet, hire and pay contractors for those logistical/material purposes.

Another idea I always had, before Trump even came in the picture, was just declaring a DMZ/Beating Path 25-50 miles south of the Wall - set up a network of FOBs and COPs, and deploy Federal units out there - make an ACTUAL line in the sand, divide it into 3 RCs (East, Center, West) and rotate a IBCT every 6 months per RC - jump the 82nd in and send the 1st AD and 1st CAV across the border. When I rotated to south america, the border patrol units that the SA countries deployed worked much like this - massive armed presence on the borders...all the Libs complain how "inhumane" this is, but yet these Southern Despots can put armored infantry units on their borders and bushwack everyone

Of course, I have no idea the legality of doing that, but it would be a damn good idea...better than paying the salaries of a bunch of BP units or (God forbid) security contractors


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

When has the law ever stoped demonic rats from attacking the public or republicans? The Communinists... oops.... socialists..... oopppss.... progressives.... er libtards or democrats and their propaganda arm, the lame stream media will go all out to rip Trump and the republicans on this non stop as they seem to like a scorched earth policy and are accustomed to spineless RINOs running for the high grass to avoid criticism.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> When has the law ever stoped demonic rats from attacking the public or republicans? The Communinists... oops.... socialists..... oopppss.... progressives.... er libtards or democrats and their propaganda arm, the lame stream media will go all out to rip Trump and the republicans on this non stop as the seem to like a scorched earth policy and are accustomed to spineless RINOs running for the high grass to avoid criticism.


And that is why Trump and the GOP should go for broke and charge ahead with all plans including the wall. Use executive powers when appropriate and the nuclear option when congress is required. Push through everything. This will only go to increase the popularity of Trump and the GOP, ensure a second term for Trump and further destroy the left. Trump's popularity/approval rating is already up to 50% from 33% just since he won the election.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I would love to see the wall built. But, I have this uneasy feeling it will NEVER happen. There will ALWAYS be a reason, costs, unfeasibility, etc. It was a great campaign promise but it just won't happen. God, I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

when The Wall gets set you can expect the level and frequency of the violence to increase - the Cartel won't be giving up their US market .... and they have the military hardware and personnel to push back - I expect a new Mexican policy from Trump - a pursuit policy to go after the border bandits - you know Mexican can't or won't carry their side of the responsibility ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I will add that at least some troops from the National Guard and Reserves are obviously engineer units. Have them spend their AT's building sections of the wall.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Gunn said:


> I would love to see the wall built. But, I have this uneasy feeling it will NEVER happen. There will ALWAYS be a reason, costs, unfeasibility, etc. It was a great campaign promise but it just won't happen. God, I hope I am wrong.


The Wall is more than just a physical barrier - that won't solve the problem ... you need laws & policies to handle the illegals - AND ENFORCE IT ....

they are looking for an illegal in KY - drove over two women standing off a highway - deported 8 freaking times and still roaming the countryside like he's a citizen - copper stopped how many times in the last 8 years and just set free to finally kill someone?????

The Wall will take care of these SOBs once & for all time - barcode them - stick a pinger up their azz and shoot them on site coming back into the country ....


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

He shouldn't pitch it as a wall. 

He should describe it as the greatest infrastructure project in man kinds history.

One that would be at least 60 feet wide and over a 100 feet tall, 
One with a highway down each side of it along with high speed rail lines (progressives' love that crap),
A 2000 mile long bike and walking trail across the top - a tourist attraction for all time
Solar panels facing the southern side to power up 20% of America's homes (it does - did the math)
A canal in the center to take Texan flood waters to CA, and as it flows it creates hydro power 
Top floor hotels, residences, offices, in the urban areas where its built,
oh and affordable housing of course.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

stowlin said:


> He shouldn't pitch it as a wall.
> 
> He should describe it as the greatest infrastructure project in man kinds history.
> 
> ...


I love the idea, . . . the concept, . . .

But I have a feeling that the UN will be kicked out of the US, . . . and the building turned into a safe housing project for our veterans first.

(both are great ideas that will never come to pass)

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I submitted my contractor application to build the wall.
I noted i will hire/use illegals as labor.
Upon completion, I will throw them over the wall.
I will not pay them, hence MEXICO Paid for the Wall!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Here's the Big beautiful Door I designed!
Don't tell anybody.... It doesn't really open.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Make the wall 250 feet deep,this should prevent anyone from digging under the wall as well.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Criminal Aliens, two years working on the wall followed by deportation.

Put Sheriff Joe in charge.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I've always kind of thought border security could go hand in hand with providing better services for our veterans. Right now and since Vietnam a soldier can go from being in the heat of battle one day to back in civilian life less than a week later with little to no support. We could establish bases along the borders where veterans who are about to get out would assist CBP in providing security while getting treatment for PTSD or other ailments both physical and mental if they needed as well as instruction on how to successfully transition to civilian life.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Once the construction start, Soros and his paid thugs will protest and interfere with the progress. The idea of sending Army engineers is a good deal. Also, send the Ohio National Guard to take care of the protesters, they have experience in that and they are very effective. Just ask any Kent State hippies.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

6811 said:


> Once the construction start, Soros and his paid thugs will protest and interfere with the progress. The idea of sending Army engineers is a good deal. Also, send the Ohio National Guard to take care of the protesters, they have experience in that and they are very effective. Just ask any Kent State hippies.


You are entirely correct on the protestors. Of course dealing with them would likely not be that difficult under a Trump administration. I believe that a vast majority of the land that a wall would be built on is private land, so easy justification to trespass and arrest any protestors.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Random drones that fire darts that knock your ass out and GPS tag you. Plane rides to Mexicos southern border and dumped for dead.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

6811 said:


> Once the construction start, Soros and his paid thugs will protest and interfere with the progress. The idea of sending Army engineers is a good deal. Also, send the Ohio National Guard to take care of the protesters, they have experience in that and they are very effective. Just ask any Kent State hippies.





RedLion said:


> You are entirely correct on the protestors. Of course dealing with them would likely not be that difficult under a Trump administration. I believe that a vast majority of the land that a wall would be built on is private land, so easy justification to trespass and arrest any protestors.


Easy Answer:


----------

